# "though", "although" and "even though"



## Joel Smit

How would you translate that?

- The engine isn't working. It seems fine, *though*.
- The engine isn't working, *although* it seems fine.
- The engine isn't working, *even though* Martin says it works fine.

Bedankt,
Joel


----------



## Suehil

De motor doet het niet.  Toch lijkt het goed.
De motor doet het niet hoewel het goed lijkt.
De  motor doet het niet ook al zegt Martin van wel.


----------



## theo1006

Suehil said:


> De motor doet het niet. Toch lijkt het goed.
> De motor doet het niet hoewel het goed lijkt.
> De motor doet het niet ook al zegt Martin van wel.


 
Hi Suehil,

Excuse the correction, but you cannot use _het _to refer to _de_ motor.
Also I would prefer _in orde_ for _goed_.
Then your translation becomes:

De motor doet het niet. Toch lijkt hij in orde.
De motor doet het niet, hoewel hij in orde lijkt.
De motor doet het niet, ook al zegt Martin van wel.

Theo


----------



## Joel Smit

*Bedankt allemaal!

Het was werkelijk nuttig

Joel*

(als ik een fout maak, vertel mij a.u.b)


----------



## HKK

Joel Smit said:


> *Bedankt allemaal!
> 
> Het was werkelijk nuttig
> 
> Joel*
> 
> (als ik een fout maak, vertel mij a.u.b)



Eén foutje: 'vertellen' heeft een object nodig. Dus 'vertel _het_ mij a.u.b.'


----------



## Joel Smit

> Eén foutje: 'vertellen' heeft een object nodig. Dus 'vertel _het_ mij a.u.b.'




*Bedankt*


----------



## Baunilha

theo1006 said:


> Hi Suehil,
> 
> Excuse the correction, but you cannot use _het _to refer to _de_ motor.
> Also I would prefer _in orde_ for _goed_.
> Then your translation becomes:
> 
> De motor doet het niet. Toch lijkt hij in orde.
> De motor doet het niet, hoewel hij in orde lijkt.
> De motor doet het niet, ook al zegt Martin van wel.
> 
> Theo


 
I agree. We're talking/writing about "de motor"; therefore it is impossible to use 'het' (we're using a cataphora)


----------



## ablativ

Baunilha said:


> I agree. We're talking/writing about "de motor"; therefore it is impossible to use 'het' (we're using a cataphora)


 

 ...toch lijkt *het* (= alles, allemaal, de situatie) goed. Not necessarily referring to the (de) motor.


----------



## Joannes

Baunilha said:


> I agree. We're talking/writing about "de motor"; therefore it is impossible to use 'het' (we're using a cataphora)


_Ana_phora , but I'm sure that's what you meant, and you're right: that's why it sounds weird.

You would hear this in daily speech though, because of the possible reference indicated by ablativ.


----------



## Baunilha

Thanks Joannes, you're right! Anaphoric, indeed.


----------

